# Broken Stone Garden - 50L planted



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey!
this is my latest work

size: 60x30x35cm
soil: Akadama
ILight: 3x24W T5 HO
filter: eheim 2213
plants: Hemianthus micranthemoides, rotala rotundifolia, glossostigma elatinoides, eleocharis minima.
here are the pics:








the first schetch of the hardscape

the main rock was too large so i tried to break some litle pieces
result:
i broke it in two large pieces









at first i freaked but then i calmed down and realised that i could do a very pleasent layout with the rocks

the difuser









the light









the CO2 test









filter outflow and inflow

















some changes to the regulator will now allow to suply 2 aquariums









my CO2 stock 








:laugh:

and the final result









it will take some time to grow the background 
take care


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

lol, I like all the pics of the gadgets. Reminds me of James Bond before a mission. 

Those rocks are pretty big, but I think it could work if you planted something on top of the rocks.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

I like it. You don't really see too many giant rock scapes. 

-Andrew


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

i planted hemianthus micranthemoides and rotala rotundofolia in the background but it will take a while for them to start showing up over the rocks


----------



## DMHdispute (Oct 23, 2007)

Great scape. Id love to have all that glass equipment, i think its the least noticable way to filter the water.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I love the giant rocks. I think when everything grows in nice and thick it will be a very impressive scape. It's nice to deviate from the norm a bit.


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hey everyone!
thanks for the coments
here is an update. i added 20 _Paracheirodon Simulans_ and i'm loving them


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

starting to look really nice there, good job


----------



## Adolphus (Jan 13, 2008)

look at where you started and where you have come to already. I just love it - fantastic and imaginative.


----------



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

Great tank, simple and beautiful or should i say gorgeous =P keep it in a good way rayer:


----------



## Prometheus (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey did you take the plastic rims off the tank or did it come like that?


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Prometheus said:


> Hey did you take the plastic rims off the tank or did it come like that?


hey
yes i did it came with some unnecessary and ugly plastic rims on top and on the bottom so i took them off. it took me some time to remove all the silicon bits that where holding the plastics
here's an update








i still need to work hard on the trimming to get a dense look on the _Hemianthus Micranthemoides_ in the background


----------



## landstrykeren (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice, but that's actually 63l


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I'd say keep the stems at a minimum-- they'll only distract from those great dramatic rocks. Nice work dude.


----------



## duzzy (Feb 9, 2008)

Great scape love the gadgets and the green tetras don't think i have seen them in Australia

Regards Darren


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hi!
here's how it looks today








i added a few more stems of HM to the space between the rocks
















it's starting to look how i imagined it but now i want to add some _Eleocharis Acicularis_ growing in between the HM on the sides of the aquarium and a little bit of _Eleocharis Vivipara_ in the centre.


----------



## Jareardy (Feb 14, 2008)

I really like how it looks as if the rocks are growing lichen and the fish look like they're just floating around.

Nice! :first:


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

thats an awesome tank. good job. nice lay out and everything.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jan 11, 2008)

Not trying to make you feel bad, but, I like the rock before it cracked. Well, still nice anyways. I have had my disappointments as well.  Great job so far. Time should reveal more.:third:


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I agree, the HM growing between the rocks has taken away from it a bit.


----------



## Jervis (Feb 22, 2008)

And you have got so much growth within 3 weeks... amazing!


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey everyone!
it's been a while since i took the last pics so here is an update. The ADA contest is coming so it's time to take extra care with the tanks i'm still working on some of the details such as the eleocharis vivipara (added recently) in the center of the background and eleocharis acicularis on the sides, both growing thru the Hemianthus Micranthemoides.









i prefer the white background








The HM looks a litle low because i've been woking hard on the triming trying to get a dense look


----------



## thief (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow looks great. Alot more pleasing than your first picture. It looks like a mountain that has aged now as the plants have settled in and looks more smooth against the rock. Great job you have done.


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

loooks great


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Good job.
BTW, who makes those glass inflow/outflow (lily) pipes, what is the brand name?


----------



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

as a friend I dont like  , just kidding nice tank specified plants bla bla, keep the good work 



goalcreas said:


> Good job.
> BTW, who makes those glass inflow/outflow (lily) pipes, what is the brand name?


I can answer that  it's a portuguese shop, but you can buy it in a lots of shops, physical or online shop.

Greetings


----------



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

Update needed!!!

(portuguese chat: Pá vou fazer um melhor que esse:heh: )


----------



## hotrodder (Jun 17, 2007)

Better alive that in the photograph.

f.saraiva says:
"Update needed!!!

(portuguese chat: Pá vou fazer um melhor que esse ) "

Ficamos à espera!!
We will be waiting!!

Abraço


----------



## lonepeace (May 1, 2007)

Wow... Very impressive scape   .... I know where you get the name "Broken Stone Garden" from, but after the glosso filled in, it's looks like Twin rocks garden now~~ Great Photography as well BTW


----------



## orion2001 (Mar 20, 2008)

Nice tank. I did prefer the look before you broke the stone. My only critique right now is that it looks too symmetric with the two blocks sticking out in opposite directions , and placed at the center of the tank.


----------



## uttoshii (Sep 13, 2006)

this is a great tank


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Awesome tank! Thoses plant grew fast!


----------



## rountreesj (Aug 14, 2007)

I like it very much, very natural...


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

Hey everyone thanks!
here is an update and maybe the final photo


----------



## Miron (Dec 25, 2007)

Ficou muito bom , acredito que para ficar perfeito so faltava um cardume de Red Espei aew.Boa aquariofilia, mais um portuga subindo no pódio =p.
Flws aew
Abraços


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

Tank looks beautiful, very nice lush growth..
I got a question for you. Do you get any algae on the stones? And if so how do you take care of it?

Thanks


----------



## FAAO (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Pedro,

I think that you let grow Glossostigma too much and where is the Hemianthus?!
I prefer the picture of day 20-02-2008 then last update. Sometimes we don't need to have the bottom full filled to have a great layout; the picture of 20-02-2008 show more the hardscape and it isn't so wild and so filled. 

Cheers,

Filipe Oliveira


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

FAAO said:


> Hi Pedro,
> 
> I think that you let grow Glossostigma too much and where is the Hemianthus?!
> I prefer the picture of day 20-02-2008 then last update. Sometimes we don't need to have the bottom full filled to have a great layout; the picture of 20-02-2008 show more the hardscape and it isn't so wild and so filled.
> ...


I kind of agree, However I think he accomplished more of a Japanese flowing Garden.


----------



## f.saraiva (Jan 25, 2008)

Hello, I think Pedro certainly want to give some touch of wild/natural in this tank. By the way nice final picture mate

Compliments


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I really enjoy the last pic. Having the HM grow in between the rocks helps the layout in my opinion. It does have a very natural wild feel to it. Good job.


----------

